# Eaton's Fastback Survivors - Canadian Raleigh Choppers



## jnoack (Mar 3, 2019)

I have this pair of Canadian Eaton's fastbacks. I've had offers from the UK, but shipping from Canada seems to kill the deal. The XT-101 is a very clean survivor, and the princess ain't bad either. Someone in the US or Canada may be interested in adding a couple rare bikes to their collection. I will be attending the Ann Arbor show this year, so delivery to the show is possible. Looking for $2400US OBO for the XT, and $1600US OBO for the Princess. Please PM if interested.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Mar 3, 2019)

Wowser. First time I've seen the Princess version.


----------

